# Concrete advice



## PaintSolutions (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking for some advice on the best product to apply to a concrete floor. It is an old tool room being turned into an engineering lab. Must be an easily mopped surface, light color preferred by the client. Must be presentable to customers. 1400 sq ft. Concrete is decent condition, no cracks but lots of oil/grease stains.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Perhaps you should change your name. You have no solutions.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Perhaps you should change your name. You have no solutions.


Tongue like a whip boy lol


----------



## LINE-X (Aug 17, 2011)

Rather an old post, but I thought I would reply anyway.

How about an epoxy or polyaspartic floor? Either would work well as long as the oils could be removed, sounds like some extra cleaning would be required.


----------

